# Credit Spreads



## clinton (15 May 2005)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend some good books, articles etc specifically on credit spreads

Thanks


----------



## Synapse (16 May 2005)

Hi Clinton,

There's some interesting reading relating to Credit Spreads at this web-site:
http://www.theoptionclub.com/Articles/2004003.html

You might also try find these two posts helpful, as both refer to Credit Spreads and also some relevant Money Management ideas:
http://www.number.com.au/forum/viewtopic.php?p=1293#1293
http://www.number.com.au/forum/viewtopic.php?t=244

I am in the process of compiling a list of "Option Trading" books which I can personally recommend, so once I have that ready I'll let you know... 


Jason.


----------



## tech/a (16 May 2005)

"The Complete Guide to Option Selling" by James Cordier and Micheal Gross.

ISBN 0-07-144208-1

Has extensive references to Spreads youll get your teeth into this one!


"Pricing Hedging and Trading Exotic Options"  by Nelken (If you can find it!)

ISBN 0-07-047236-X

Excellent even just to look at and learn about methods rarely discussed.


"The New Options Advantage" by Caplan  arguably the best "Must have" options book for traders.

ISBN1-55738-863-6

Why is it that options publications are soooooo expensive??
$59.95
$114.95
$89.95

Respectively!!

I reckon my library is an investment!!
(over 80 trading books).


----------



## wayneL (16 May 2005)

Click on my link below:

On the top right there is a link to a free options book by charles cottle.

I'ts one of the better books around along with those mentioned above.

Cheers


----------

